# Suggest A Background Music For Fashion Show



## VarDOS (Dec 10, 2008)

As the title describes....there is a fashion show in our school...I am the in charge of the sound system so i am in need of a cool background music...
Pls help me guys....

Thanks
Varad


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 10, 2008)

Funny you created this. I mixed a set of these songs for a friend's fashion show a few months ago. Total play time was close to 34 minutes.
Dinka - Slightly Different
Sebastien Leger - Bambou
John Dahlback - Pyramid
Danism feat. Haze - Mesmerise
Sebastien Leger - Jaguar
Milan Lieskovsky - Elenya


----------



## pretty women (Jul 19, 2009)

As the title describes....there is a fashion show in our school...I am the in charge of the sound system so i am in need of a cool background music...
Pls help me guys....


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 19, 2009)

*www.amazon.com/Music-Fashion-Week-...d_bbs_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1219562799&sr=8-3


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

Jhalak Dikhlaja  Himesh ftw 8)


----------



## rayne (Jul 20, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> Jhalak Dikhlaja  Himesh ftw 8)



please tell me when to stop laughing...


----------



## moshel (Jul 20, 2009)

Kandisa by Indian Ocean


----------

